# duck call for dad



## SENC (Jun 15, 2013)

Stabilized box elder burl with imbuia insert, reelfoot style. CA finish.

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/dadcall2_zpse07d13fc.jpg
http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/dadcall3_zps320c96ec.jpg
http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/dadcall1_zps60d72e0e.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 15, 2013)

That's a beauty, Henry! Great wood combo and finish.


----------



## RW Mackey (Jun 16, 2013)

The call looks very nice, nice clean lines, beautiful wood and love the CA finish. Gotta learn how to do that.

Roy


----------



## cabomhn (Jun 16, 2013)

Great looking call! Very well done.


----------



## SENC (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks, guys! He was happy with it.


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Jun 17, 2013)

Beautiful call! Nice work


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jun 18, 2013)

Way nice!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 19, 2013)

Simply awesome Henry !!!


----------

